# Julian Aleksandrovich Scriabin (1908 - 1919)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Son of Alexander Scriabin (he died mysteriously at the age of 11), of whom four preludes were published in 2014. His authorship is being questioned by some researchers.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe he had some help of you know who...


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

TxllxT said:


> Son of Alexander Scriabin (he died mysteriously at the age of 11)


Mysteriously? He drowned.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lextune said:


> Mysteriously? He drowned.


Can be a mystery, conspiracy theories perhaps.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Maybe he had some help of you know who...


...because this seems very advanced for such a young age. His father composed his first piece Canon at age 11 I believe. Not nearly as complex (though charming still).


----------

